# Localiser (ou pas) mes amis



## gaudric (8 Novembre 2011)

BOnjour

Depuis quelques jours j'ai l'impression que l'appli Localiser mes amis
a des soucis.

Par exemple, elle me localiser tout le temps à 10km de chez moi, dans un endroit ou je ne suis jamais allez.

Et depuis ce matin, impossible de me connecter, "erreur des serveur" apparemment.
Suis je le seul?


----------



## gaudric (8 Novembre 2011)

J'ai beau eu supprimer puis retélécharger l'appli, rien ne change. Chez d'autre ça fonctionne en tout cas. J'avais deja eu des soucis avec mon compte à valider et ça marchait tres bien jusqu'à ce matin.

d'abord il me disait que mon mdp etait faux, puis apres que le serveur est en erreur


----------



## gaudric (9 Novembre 2011)

bon ba ça remarche


----------



## breizh85 (10 Novembre 2011)

Chez moi en tout cas pas de soucis


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir

Pour rappel, les iPhones et iPads dans leur version dépourvue de GPS et de 3G utilisent la localisation par identification des points d'accès Wifi du voisinage en s'aidant de la base de donnée fournie par les serveurs d'Apple.

Pour être localisé, il faut que :
- des points d'accès Wifi se trouvent à portée
- qu'au moins un de ces points d'accès ait déjà été répertorié et localisé géographiquement
- que l'appareil puisse contacter les serveurs Apple par Internet
- que ces serveurs et leur base de donnée soient disponibles

Pour avoir une localisation exacte, il faut de plus que les données fournies par la base de données soient précises et encore valables au moment où on les utilise.

En fin de compte, du fait de toutes ces conditions et complications, il est tout-à-fait normal qu'on puisse parfois ne pas être, ou ne pas être correctement localisé avec ce système.


----------



## alena (14 Novembre 2011)

Je pense que GPS n'a jamais fiable à 100%.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Novembre 2011)

alena a dit:


> Je pense que GPS n'a jamais fiable à 100%.


Le GPS (i.e. par satellite) est assez précis. Quand il fonctionne mal, on a une erreur de l'ordre de 100 m, ou carrément pas de localisation, mais certainement pas une erreur récurrente de 10 km comme dans le cas présent.

Il me semble donc que la localisation utilise ici un autre système.


----------



## nanoue (14 Novembre 2011)

est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si avec l'appli "localiser mes amis", on peut avoir un "suiveur" mais ne suivre personne ?


----------



## breizh85 (14 Novembre 2011)

nanoue a dit:


> est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si avec l'appli "localiser mes amis", on peut avoir un "suiveur" mais ne suivre personne ?



Tu veux dire par là que quelqu'un suive ta position mais que toi tu ne suive personne en particulier?
Je pense que dans tous les cas cela fonctionne par "amis" donc si quelqu'un te suit (t'ajoute dans ses amis), tu suivra cette personne également mais rien ne t'oblige à vérifier sa position en permanence.


----------



## nanoue (14 Novembre 2011)

En fait, un de mes "amis" m'a enlevée de sa liste, donc je ne peux plus le "suivre" mais il apparait toujours dans mes "suiveurs". 
Je suis un peu perdue, peut il encore me localiser alors que moi non ?


----------



## breizh85 (14 Novembre 2011)

Ma foi je pense que tant qu'il est dans ta liste il peut te suivre. Si tu ne désire pas que cette personne puisse connaitre ta position je pense qu'il faut la supprimer. (Puis comme cela la situation est claire) 
J'avoue cependant que je n'ai pas encore été confronté à cette situation.


----------

